# Limewire shutdown



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone see this yet?

U.S. court shuts down LimeWire | Music | Entertainment | Toronto Sun

Seems kind of significant. Not that I ever used limewire much, but now 50 million people will not be able to get their music for free which is a pretty big win for the RIAA.

What's your opinion? DId you use it? Love it? Hate it? I'm curious what everyone thinks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Centralized P2P was outdated back then, this is nothing. Majorly insignificant for the RIAA and MPAA.

Let me be the first to warn you, don't promote piracy or illegitimate backing up of resources by listing sites here, this isn't a piracy site and we won't tolerate that sort of shenanigans here.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Dislike it but it's whats right and we dont have much control over it


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

effox said:


> Let me be the first to warn you, don't promote piracy or illegitimate backing up of resources by listing sites here, this isn't a piracy site and we won't tolerate that sort of shenanigans here.


that wasn't really the intention of the post chris but duly noted...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was more for others down the line my man. I know how threads can turn from the owner's originally intentions.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Effox is correct. The thread will naturally lead to others posting alternative sites for downloading of pirated material. Such posts will not be tolerated.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

yeah cause that is why we all use fish forums to find out where we can download stuff from. seriously maybe you two should stick to the actual topic and stop messing up the thread.



fkshiu said:


> Effox is correct. The thread will naturally lead to others posting alternative sites for downloading of pirated material. Such posts will not be tolerated.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Even back in the day when limewire and other related were useful, none of them were still legitimate targets, it would serve the RIAA to keep them up as they spread malicious material more often than not.

The big boys are the release groups, their private distribution rings, and finally usenet hosts, as they store all this information on their servers.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Graeme said:


> yeah cause that is why we all use fish forums to find out where we can download stuff from. seriously maybe you two should stick to the actual topic and stop messing up the thread.


I don't think they are trying to mess up the thread & they surely are not saying people come here to see where to download free/illegal stuff. They are making sure that nobody post alternative sites to acquire ILLEGAL music and such. Being as one is an BCA assistant and the other is a moderator & they are simply doing their job making sure nobody post anything, in any way that promotes anything that may be illegal thru this site. Show a little respect....geez


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I don't think they are trying to mess up the thread & they surely are not saying people come here to see where to download free/illegal stuff. They are making sure that nobody post alternative sites to acquire ILLEGAL music and such. Being as one is an BCA assistant and the other is a moderator & they are simply doing their job making sure nobody post anything, in any way that promotes anything that may be illegal thru this site. Show a little respect....geez


x2 this is the lounge where it's open discussion on things other than fish. D


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I don't think they are trying to mess up the thread & they surely are not saying people come here to see where to download free/illegal stuff. They are making sure that nobody post alternative sites to acquire ILLEGAL music and such. Being as one is an BCA assistant and the other is a moderator & they are simply doing their job making sure nobody post anything, in any way that promotes anything that may be illegal thru this site. Show a little respect....geez


Thanks for the support.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

that site was a breeding ground for disease. Any good file sharer found Bittorrent by now anyways.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

^ Agreed. I dont see this being very significant at all, quite the opposite. It wont even put a dent in file sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks for the support.


 very welcome


----------



## Xzecution'R (Apr 26, 2010)

50 million users won't be able to share files after they shut it down. that's until they find 50 other ways to share files within the next 20 mins. you can't stop technology it's a waste of reasources trying to fight it


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

so if there's no limewire whats the next best thing in line? just asking.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We shouldn't be speculating specifics regarding illegal use, as that is what limewire turned into its greatest usage as, but someone mentioned the technology of torrents. It's a non-centralized noding system tied by a tracker, it's commonly used to download freeware and open source software where programmers can't afford to host servers to upload their content. It's instead hosted across many nodes (not too unlike Limewire I suppose). There's many legitimate uses for this technology, however it appears as if this isn't the case these days.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Years ago it was how I found new music I like. We are talking 10's of thousands of songs on drobo's and I BORED!!! Limewire back in the day was incredibly insecure when some one didn't know what they were doing. I use the search for a song I liked then cruise all the anther files a user had. Often their whole drive was open(some times not) and I could just download direct all the other files they had I wanted.

I was missing that the other day. Now I scour internet for popular stuff from the places in the world and listen the college/university radio stations to get me new music likes.

Where is a good place to find new music that isn't top 100 now, besides what I mentioned?

It is still a sad thing that due to usage the ability to p2p share is being hobbled, even if it is an outdated platform. It makes me think the whole technology will be abolished as time goes on.... Scary.. For those that are interested in how copyrighting actually DOES NOT help people have a profitable industry I recommend this incredible TED talk on the topic.... Enjoy and if you were as surprised as I was chime back in here...

Pre able....

"Copyright law's grip on film, music and software barely touches the fashion industry ... and fashion benefits in both innovation and sales, says Johanna Blakley. At TEDxUSC 2010, she talks about what all creative industries can learn from fashion's free culture."

Johanna Blakley: Lessons from fashion's free culture | Video on TED.com


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

What's a cd, haven't bought one of those in years!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> so if there's no limewire whats the next best thing in line? just asking.


 Try isohunt.com


----------



## Xzecution'R (Apr 26, 2010)

try frostwire or any torrent site


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> so if there's no limewire whats the next best thing in line? just asking.





TomC said:


> Try isohunt.com





Xzecution'R said:


> try frostwire or any torrent site


See what we were afraid of, Graeme?

Sooner or later someone will begin posting specific links. It's no secret about torrents, but these posts are coming perilously close to the line.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> See what we were afraid of, Graeme?
> 
> Sooner or later someone will begin posting specific links. It's no secret about torrents, but these posts are coming perilously close to the line.


dont be scared get used to it everyone uses these sites. or is it just something we do and dont speak of


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> See what we were afraid of, Graeme?
> 
> Sooner or later someone will begin posting specific links. It's no secret about torrents, but these posts are coming perilously close to the line.


 Since Nicklefire posted the quote below in another thread, I figured it was okay. Just delete my post if it isnt. No offence intended.

Here is what he wrote:

Thought that if there are many torrent fans out there, they could offer or request invitations to other users.

I am offering 4 torrentleech invitations

Torrentleech.org - i have been using it for about 1.5 years. There is a cost for VIP member if you want which is about 40$ every 3 months, totally worth it. Basically you dont have to worry about a upload ration. I just pay 40$ every 3 months and download as much as i want..

download rates i get up to 2000kbps (yes that's 2mb) ..

They have GREAT stuff on there too, good Bluray rips, dvdrips, nonscene, scene, ps3 games now i saw..

just post your email and i'll send you a invite, please only ask if you are willing to share a invite with someone for another private torrent site


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

lol this thread is a disaster, sorry i asked...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

its not that big a deal. we all download music/files/movies.... i dont know why we cant speak of it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> its not that big a deal. we all download music/files/movies.... i dont know why we cant speak of it.


It's illegal if you don't pay for it for various reasons. I don't feel this is the forum for doing so, others may disagree. At either rate, as per the rules we need to keep on topic, which being "What's your opinion? DId you use it? Love it? Hate it? I'm curious what everyone thinks".


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I just attempt to enforce the rules (both letter and spirit) to the best of my ability. What the boss does is up to him.



TomC said:


> Since Nicklefire posted the quote below in another thread, I figured it was okay. Just delete my post if it isnt. No offence intended.
> 
> Here is what he wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i used limewire for all my music, loved it..... theres many other programs popping up now that look exactly like limewire now...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I used limewire for years. i've got at least 2000 songs from it and it was fast.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i taught my dad how to use limewire years and years ago. he has about 6,000 songs now =/ hahaha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

then he shouldn't need it anymore  Years of accumulating music through various means including encoding my CD collection has allowed me ignore the bane that is today's music....


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Limewire sucked anyway. Vuze is where its at!


----------

